# Embroidery Thread Help



## Hylander (Oct 19, 2014)

Hello,
New to embroidery, looking for advice on polyester thread. Looking at Maderia, Isacord, threadlight and Robison-anton. What is a good price for 1,110 yd spool ? Also a good company to order from. Thank you.


----------



## custom23 (Jan 23, 2015)

I use Madeira polyneon thread exclusively.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

custom23 said:


> I use Madeira polyneon thread exclusively.


That is what we use too, 5000M spools only.


----------



## Hylander (Oct 19, 2014)

Thank you. That helps.


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

We use the Gunold poly thread, cheaper than the Madeira poly thread in the UK and runs just as good. Both made in Germany so can't go wrong 

Sent from my D6503 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Hylander (Oct 19, 2014)

Thank you, I just have bee looking at Gunold thread.


----------



## NiceThreadsLLC (Mar 20, 2012)

I like the Robison Anton poly thread. It runs well, comes in a lot of colors, and is made in the states.


----------



## Hylander (Oct 19, 2014)

Thank you. I heard it was a very good thread.


----------



## Biltryt (Nov 30, 2014)

I strictly use Kingstar Threads as they seem to be cost effective and have been running them in my shop for 7 years with barudans. I buy all my products from the embroidery store online and they tend to have great sales on their 5000M cones with tons of color options, yet very few people use them.


----------



## mwehling23 (Feb 16, 2012)

I have used Madeira solely for many years. I am slowly converting to Iris thread from Enmart. It works just as good and is slightly cheaper. I also get a NNEP discount from there as well. I have tried RA thread but I found that my machine was very picky with tensions when using that thread. I would suggest getting a few spools of thread from different manufacturers to see which thread you like best.


----------



## Hylander (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks, sounds right a great idea, with different manufactures.


----------



## smo (May 1, 2015)

We use Isacord for 99% of our jobs. The only time we switch is for fireproof or a special metallic in which case its down to who makes the right spec/colour for the job.

All of ours are 5000m kingspools - its surprising how quickly you can go through them too!


----------



## Hylander (Oct 19, 2014)

Thank you for the information about Isacord. I have been looking at it. I heard sulky and gundon brands are good. Do you know anything about these?


----------



## hijabsforher (May 18, 2015)

I heard it was a very good thread and brand.Thank you.


----------



## Express D (Mar 21, 2014)

We've been in the embroidery business for the last 20 years. Been through madeira, ackermann, wonang, marathon, brildor....you name it. Finally we came across fufus.....they are half the price of madeira and much better than madeira. We are running 120 heads in total and we are very happy with it. We are agents for fufus for East Africa only. You need to find the agent in your area.


----------



## Hylander (Oct 19, 2014)

Thank you for the information.


----------

